# My best looking fish



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

These guys are impossible to get a good picture since they move around so much.









It's an endler-guppy hybrid. I'll get a perfectly sharp photo of it one day.

What are your best looking fish?


----------



## jboone82590 (Jul 4, 2015)

That's a nice guppie I have purple Moscows in my 75 gallon tank I'll be moving them shortly for breeding 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## jboone82590 (Jul 4, 2015)

And when u take pics of them they just look black lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## big b (Jun 3, 2015)

My betta


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

jboone82590 said:


> And when u take pics of them they just look black lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


You might need to use flash.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

big b said:


> My betta


Prove it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## big b (Jun 3, 2015)

Fine I will take a pic tomorrow. I can't take a pic now because I have to go to bed. 
Dang I gotta find my thread on how to post pics again. I know how to get the pics on to the post but I don't remember how to get the pics onto the site so that I can put the pics in my post.


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

This little guy. He's about 1/2 inch long.








He's really quirky too. Like a saltwater fish. 

Your guppy is really pretty btw.

This is him next to my finger.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

jboone82590 said:


> That's a nice guppie I have purple Moscows in my 75 gallon tank I'll be moving them shortly for breeding
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk




J, you gotta get a pic up!


Always wanted a purple Moscow, but most of the ones I see labeled as "Purple", look like Blue Moscows to me.


I have some pretty impressive Blue Moscows myself. Was really contemplating buying some Half Black Purples, American Purples or actual Purple Moscows from some show champion lines.




Man I would post a lot of pics of my nice fish, if only I had a decent camera. All I got now is my lousy cheap cell phone camera that does no justice whatsoever. I used to have a Canon T3i, but sold for more funds towards this fish hobby. Really want to buy another (have you seen the brand new DSLR's Sony is coming out with!?) but I just recently spent a ton on plants and now spending another $200+ for a co2 setup. One day I will get pics of my fish and tanks up.

But for now, just to visualize, my best looking/colorful fish are my Blue Moscows, Pseudomugil Gertrudae Aru 2 and 4, Pseudomugil Paski/Iriani. My German Blue Ram male isn't too shabby either. My threadfins are pretty nice too. If you can't tell, my most colorful fish aren't really my favorite overall fish.


----------



## jboone82590 (Jul 4, 2015)

WaterLife said:


> J, you gotta get a pic up!
> 
> 
> Always wanted a purple Moscow, but most of the ones I see labeled as "Purple", look like Blue Moscows to me.
> ...


I can't get a good pic with there speed and all I have is a phone camera to lol 










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## jboone82590 (Jul 4, 2015)

That's about the best I can do with the flash and how fast they are 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Pull one male out of the tank and take a picture of it in your hand.

Hahaha just kidding.
Thanks for trying though!

It does look black, sorta like a panda guppy.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

jboone82590 said:


> I can't get a good pic with there speed and all I have is a phone camera to lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You might need one of those critter cage thing for fish. When take pictures with flash, aim down on to the subject so the flash doesn't bounce back into the camera from the glass. A piece of tissue on the flash helps with the harsh light too.


----------



## big b (Jun 3, 2015)

WaterLife said:


> Pull one male out of the tank and take a picture of it in your hand.
> 
> Hahaha just kidding.
> Thanks for trying though!
> ...


When I have to take a picture of my fish and I don't want to take a pic of it in the tank because ti's to fast or there's bad algae in the tank. I catch it and put it in a clear jar. The jar is about 1/2 gallon so it has room to swim while I take about a dozen pictures and only get 1 good picture -_-


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

If you get a flash put the flash over the tank. That would give you a better lit picture. The main problem shooting the light straight forward is the reflection of glass and scales.


----------



## NotCousteau (Sep 25, 2014)

My male rainbow darter collected (legally) in Minnesota.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

NotCousteau said:


> My male rainbow darter collected (legally) in Minnesota.


Nice! A native!
Do they spawn in captivity?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## NotCousteau (Sep 25, 2014)

mistergreen said:


> NotCousteau said:
> 
> 
> > My male rainbow darter collected (legally) in Minnesota.
> ...



They've neve spawned in my tank, and my understanding is that they need a long, cold period to get them in the mood. My tank is unheated, but I don't think it gets cold enough.

But I did shoot this video last spring of two newly acquired males in breeding dress sparring:

http://youtu.be/qLY8pkvN2Nw


----------



## jboone82590 (Jul 4, 2015)

That is awesome 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

NotCousteau said:


> They've neve spawned in my tank, and my understanding is that they need a long, cold period to get them in the mood. My tank is unheated, but I don't think it gets cold enough.
> 
> But I did shoot this video last spring of two newly acquired males in breeding dress sparring:
> 
> http://youtu.be/qLY8pkvN2Nw




If you wanted to try, you could freeze bottles of water and add one (depending on size of tank) to the tank everyday. Not sure how long that 'cold period' is though haha.


Very nice looking fish! We never get any real darters around my area, just the common "darter tetras".


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

WaterLife said:


> If you wanted to try, you could freeze bottles of water and add one (depending on size of tank) to the tank everyday. Not sure how long that 'cold period' is though haha.
> .


You can also move them into the garage during winter. That's what fancy gold fish people do.


----------



## NotCousteau (Sep 25, 2014)

jboone82590 said:


> That is awesome
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Thanks.

I'm not interested in breeding at this point. I love my fish and tank, but like to keep things simple and low-maintenance.


----------

